# My Sweet, Gorgeous and Romantic Caloran Shawl



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So fitting that for St. Patrick's Day approaching, Dee O'Keefe again stuns us by designing this pattern whose name is inspired by the 18th century music of Irish Composer Turlough O' Carolan. In knitting this shawl I found that I especially love the middle section where I see flowers that remind me of tulips which soon should be appearing this Spring. The leaf knitted on border is just exquisite. Now that I have finished my shawl I can say that this is not a hard pattern to knit and for any advanced beginner it would be a delight as Dee's patterns are well charted and written. I used 2 skeins of Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on US 5 needles.

PS. I can see that I have misspelled the name up above...sorry for that.

Here is a link the pattern : www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carolan.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Stunning, beautiful and a job well done


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!!! The pattern is gorgeous indeed!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Tove, it is a beautiful pattern, thanks!


Tove said:


> Stunning, beautiful and a job well done


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautifully done. Great color.????


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous, just absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## belledune (Jan 27, 2017)

You did a wonderful job. You deserve to be proud. Enjoy!!! Terry


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Stunning. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I checked it out a very lovely shawl, just a note that until Mar 31, Dee Okeefe has a 2 for 1 sale


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful. Well done!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

I am neither a shawl wearer nor a shawl knitter but I can appreciate the beauty and workmanship, that is beautiful.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! As I mainly crochet I am stunned at the intricate knitting patterns I see here and wonder where you all get the patience to knit
them, from. Further down the track I intend crocheting an Irish Shawl the pattern having been purchased about 2 years ago & have now seen the
yarn I would like to use, so eventually it will show up here, but the grandchildren & my D.I.L. have had to come first.
This will surely be an heirloom in your family. The yarn I am choosing is also by Cascade Yarns so hope I will be happy with my choice.
Thanks for showing your lovely work.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Lindaditt (Jan 30, 2017)

WOW! That is so beautiful. Love the color too.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Magnificent...so perfect in every conceivable way...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Penelope, thanks!


penelope said:


> Beautifully done. Great color.????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Indeed the pattern is beautiful, thanks Kponsw, thanks!


kponsw said:


> That is beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for looking!


CHinNWOH said:


> Gorgeous, just absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> beautiful work


Thanks Marilynf, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Terry, yes, I shall wear it proudly!


belledune said:


> You did a wonderful job. You deserve to be proud. Enjoy!!! Terry


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

That is magnificent!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, just following the pattern, thanks!


Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Beautiful work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Jeanne63, thank you.


jeanne63 said:


> Lovely


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot about that, thanks for the reminder. Thanks for looking.


wendyacz said:


> I checked it out a very lovely shawl, just a note that until Mar 31, Dee Okeefe has a 2 for 1 sale


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks COgramma, thanks!


COgramma said:


> Beautiful. Well done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words, they mean a lot to me especially knowing that you are not a "shawl person", that's so sweet of you.


attycasner said:


> I am neither a shawl wearer nor a shawl knitter but I can appreciate the beauty and workmanship, that is beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, Pat. Those stitch patterns really go together so well. You are right. It is gorgeous and romantic. Fabulous knitting from you of yet another stunning Dee design.

Sue


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks for your kind words. I guess patience is something that you acquire as you knit these beauties. I do not crochet but can recall with fondness how my Nana use to crochet with those terribly arthritic hands of hers, she never gave into pain. I am sure you will enjoy your choice of Cascade Yarns. Make sure to post your Irish shawl, we all would love to see it.


Moisey said:


> Absolutely beautiful! As I mainly crochet I am stunned at the intricate knitting patterns I see here and wonder where you all get the patience to knit
> them, from. Further down the track I intend crocheting an Irish Shawl the pattern having been purchased about 2 years ago & have now seen the
> yarn I would like to use, so eventually it will show up here, but the grandchildren & my D.I.L. have had to come first.
> This will surely be an heirloom in your family. The yarn I am choosing is also by Cascade Yarns so hope I will be happy with my choice.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lindaditt said:


> WOW! That is so beautiful. Love the color too.


Thanks Lindaditt, thanks!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Magnificent...so perfect in every conceivable way...


Thanks Nan, coming from you Miss Perfection!!! Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Babette d'Yveine said:


> That is magnificent!


Thanks Babette d'Yveine, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Pat. Those stitch patterns really go together so well. You are right. It is gorgeous and romantic. Fabulous knitting from you of yet another stunning Dee design.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, you also knit some gorgeous shawl and bead them no less!! Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thanks, KnitterNatalie, thanks!!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful indeed. And yes, I see (Dutch!) tulips in the design, and in the other section pansies!
Great design, great knitting. You ARE going to wear it, aren't you?!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Stunning. Love the color. I have several of her patterns. She is a really gifted pattern maker.


----------



## cooperlaw (Jan 20, 2017)

Quite stunning! You've inspired me to download the pattern. Wear in good health!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow - that one's a keeper!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Really is a beauty, Pat. Makes me want to knit a shawl.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Another amazing creation!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful, thank you for the link.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What an inspiration! Is that you modeling this shawl in your avatar? I went to the pattern site on ravelry and noticed that Dee O'Keefe is having a sale on her patterns. Two for the price of one till the end of March.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, that's lovely.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Such excellent work!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet, gorgeous and romantic describe this beautiful Carolan to a tee. You've always done Dee so proud and this latest design is no exception.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Inkie, yes, I shall wear it maybe Easter?


inkie said:


> Beautiful indeed. And yes, I see (Dutch!) tulips in the design, and in the other section pansies!
> Great design, great knitting. You ARE going to wear it, aren't you?!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you, I of course have quite a few of her lovely patterns. Thanks!!


 Crochetnknit said:


> Stunning. Love the color. I have several of her patterns. She is a really gifted pattern maker.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You as well!!! Thanks for the kind comments.


cooperlaw said:


> Quite stunning! You've inspired me to download the pattern. Wear in good health!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Gail, thanks.


Gail DSouza said:


> Simply stunning!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it is, thanks!


Rescue Mom said:


> Wow - that one's a keeper!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Pattibe, if you have any questions Dee always answers you as soon as she can or perhaps next time we have a meeting at the Monkey Cafe I can help you.


pattibe said:


> Really is a beauty, Pat. Makes me want to knit a shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


kittygritty said:


> Wow!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Deeknits, thanks!!!


Deeknits said:


> Another amazing creation!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, you are welcomed.


marciawm said:


> Beautiful, thank you for the link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No, I am not wearing this shawl in my avatar. Great idea this 2 for 1. I had forgotten to add that to the post. Thanks for pointing that out to me and others as well.


joycevv said:


> What an inspiration! Is that you modeling this shawl in your avatar? I went to the pattern site on ravelry and noticed that Dee O'Keefe is having a sale on her patterns. Two for the price of one till the end of March.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Mysterywriter, thank you.


mysterywriter said:


> Oh, that's lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Such excellent pattern!! Thanks.


Gaildh said:


> Such excellent work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words, it is always great to hear from you.


Pocahontas said:


> Sweet, gorgeous and romantic describe this beautiful Carolan to a tee. You've always done Dee so proud and this latest design is no exception.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Southern Girl, thank you!


SouthernGirl said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Naneast, how is your weather?


Naneast said:


> Gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!


carlacrn said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you on the yarn. Thanks for your comments, the pattern is quite lovely.


Dances with Wool said:


> Lovely shawl. Must knit this one. I love the Cascade Heritage Silk. It's nice to work with and not too expensive.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! I consider myself a advanced beginner but it looks very complicated. I would love to give it a try soon.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No time like the present!!! Really, it is not that difficult. I remember when I first started to knit shawls, I was so afraid of making any mistakes, I would sweat bullets. Then I finally said to myself...why am I questioning my ability since these patterns ask for stitches I already know how to knit such as :knit, purl, yarn over, knit two together etc.,? Believe me, we all think we are just beginners, granted we all learn something as we knit along, but the end result turns out something so beautiful and with Dee's instructions you cannot go wrong. Oh, by the way...thanks!


NanaMc said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I consider myself a advanced beginner but it looks very complicated. I would love to give it a try soon.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful work as always. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!!


trish2222 said:


> Beautiful work as always. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: back at you!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

She is definitely gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes she is!! Thanks!


Suo said:


> She is definitely gorgeous!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh Wow! That is a SUPER. SWEET. GORGEOUS. ROMANTIC. SHAWL! As usual your knitting and blocking are delicious and show of Dee's Design wonderfully.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a beautiful job you did.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

My goodness, this is lovely
Beautiful work
Great color


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Rosalie...I guess we have this addiction to Dee's pattern, can't and won't stop making these beauties.thanks for the kind words from a perfectionist such as you.


AlderRose said:


> Oh Wow! That is a SUPER. SWEET. GORGEOUS. ROMANTIC. SHAWL! As usual your knitting and blocking are delicious and show of Dee's Design wonderfully.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! I see you are in Cape Cod, how are you dealing with the winter weather. I have been to Massachusetts twice during a Nor'easter...quite an experience since I live in Southern California and today we are expecting 83 degrees!!! Send us your moisture.


cathie02664 said:


> My goodness, this is lovely
> Beautiful work
> Great color


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a stunning shawl!!! Love all the different textures and designs, gorgeous!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks LadyBecket, thanks!


LadyBecket said:


> This is a stunning shawl!!! Love all the different textures and designs, gorgeous!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Once again you have created a beautiful shawl :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Kathy!!! How is your weather? I did not create...just followed the design and the design is beautiful. Thanks and keep warm.


Katsch said:


> Once again you have created a beautiful shawl :sm24:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks TammyK, thanks.


TammyK said:


> Wonderful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Very pretty shawl.


Thank you Roses and cats, thank you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Pat, I can't believe how fast you are in knitting your gorgeous shawls! Dee's designs are wonderful and your knitting shows her designs perfectly. Love the color choice too! Looking forward to more of your beautiful work!
Edie.. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Edie. So sweet of you to compliment these shawls which I love to knit. Dee is indeed the perfect designer and always available to help so that we can navigate easily through her designs. I learn so much from them. New designs , new stitches, always something to keep me interested in perfecting my knitting ability.


edithann said:


> Hi Pat, I can't believe how fast you are in knitting your gorgeous shawls! Dee's designs are wonderful and your knitting shows her designs perfectly. Love the color choice too! Looking forward to more of your beautiful work!
> Edie.. :sm24:


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

This is a beautiful shawl. Your work is also beautiful.


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

This is a beautiful shawl. Your work is also beautiful.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Spectacular work!!!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Another gorgeous shawl designed by Dee and your knitting sure is beautiful. Love the color you used.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for your comments


Frances6Pitts said:


> This is a beautiful shawl. Your work is also beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


settermom said:


> Spectacular work!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks the pattern is gorgeous indeed. Thank you


Cdambro said:


> Another gorgeous shawl designed by Dee and your knitting sure is beautiful. Love the color you used.


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful pattern knitted beautifully.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and you did a great job of knitting it. You inspire me. I recently purchased the pattern but haven't started it yet. Aloha... Bev


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Stunning! Your work is wonderful!


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Waouh, so gorgeous !


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

So pretty! Great job.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Absolutely stunning, beautifully knitted. ????


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautifully knitted.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Dee's patterns are incredible and your knitting is marvelous!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

beautiful and beautiful work too


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stunning ????????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

So beautiful.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful!! You do such nice work!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your shawl is absolutely stunning.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> So fitting that for St. Patrick's Day approaching, Dee O'Keefe again stuns us by designing this pattern whose name is inspired by the 18th century music of Irish Composer Turlough O' Carolan. In knitting this shawl I found that I especially love the middle section where I see flowers that remind me of tulips which soon should be appearing this Spring. The leaf knitted on border is just exquisite. Now that I have finished my shawl I can say that this is not a hard pattern to knit and for any advanced beginner it would be a delight as Dee's patterns are well charted and written. I used 2 skeins of Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on US 5 needles.
> 
> PS. I can see that I have misspelled the name up above...sorry for that.
> 
> Here is a link the pattern : www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carolan.


Absolutely stunning????????


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Very beautiful. Love the leaf border.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow! That is superb!!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

gorgeous!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Love her patterns.....yours is "WOW"!!!!!!!!????


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh so beautiful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my ????????????


----------



## bargosal (Dec 29, 2016)

So beautiful, it is going on my to do list!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

very, very nice.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Great job!!!


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

Love, love, love it. Sure wish I could knit like that. Beautifully done.


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

Very pretty! Love the color


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow, again gorgeous and beautiful work.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, beautiful knitting (as always) ! Just an amusing question! You like knitting with 'Breathless by Shalimar' Why did you use a different yarn?!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nanamel, thank you so much, yes the pattern is beautiful!


Nanamel14 said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

janetj54 said:


> Very Beautiful!!!


Thank you Janetj54, thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mahalo, and thank you for your lovely comments! Aloha..


blawler said:


> Beautiful pattern and you did a great job of knitting it. You inspire me. I recently purchased the pattern but haven't started it yet. Aloha... Bev


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes indeed, the pattern is awesome!


gr8knitwit2 said:


> Awesome!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work, that color will be perfect for year round wear.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

t
Thank you Mikebkk, thank you.


mikebkk said:


> Beautiful work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The pattern is stunning, thanks for your kind words!


Katie in Maine said:


> Stunning! Your work is wonderful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Evelyne56, thanks!


Evelyne56 said:


> Waouh, so gorgeous !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern, thanks!


slmhuffman said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the pattern turns out a very pretty shawl, thanks!


JackieS said:


> So pretty! Great job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


tortie said:


> Absolutely stunning, beautifully knitted. ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Paljoey46, thanks!


paljoey46 said:


> Beautifully knitted.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes indeed, Dee's patterns are incredible, thanks for the kind words.


johannecw said:


> Gorgeous! Dee's patterns are incredible and your knitting is marvelous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, beautiful pattern so the shawl turns out beautiful too..thanks!


Elaine3975 said:


> beautiful and beautiful work too


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mad loch said:


> Stunning ????????


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

aknitter said:


> It is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

circularknitter said:


> Very nice


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks HappieGram, thanks!


HappieGram said:


> Beautiful!! You do such nice work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The result of a beautiful pattern. Thanks!


Sammiep said:


> Beautiful work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Mombre4, and thank you for always finding patterns for all of us. Thanks.


mombr4 said:


> your shawl is absolutely stunning.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Cafeknitter, i do the same...thanks!


cafeknitter said:


> Absolutely stunning????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The leaf border is quite lovely and so easy to make, it is knitted on as one piece. Thanks!


RobynMay said:


> Very beautiful. Love the leaf border.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


mlab said:


> Wow! That is superb!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Jill, thanks!!! Love your Stitch Markers, thanks!


Jillyrich said:


> gorgeous!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that you love Dee's patterns, they are all WOW!!!! Thanks!


Mgoose said:


> Love her patterns.....yours is "WOW"!!!!!!!!????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


kmangal16 said:


> Oh so beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, beautiful pattern!


cinknitting said:


> beautiful!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Gorgeous ???? :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

kathycapp said:


> Oh my ????????????


Thanks Kathycapp, thanks for the Irish motifs as well.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful, just post when you have finished so we can all admire. Thanks!


bargosal said:


> So beautiful, it is going on my to do list!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Sherryvdb said:


> very, very nice.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! Great job!!!


Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Marlene 1953, thank you. If you can knit, purl do yarn overs, knit two together etc, yes you can!!! Try it, I know you will like it!!


marleneaudet1953 said:


> Love, love, love it. Sure wish I could knit like that. Beautifully done.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

ilv2crochet said:


> Very pretty! Love the color


Thanks!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful pattern.... and you did a wonderful job. It's gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Exquisite.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cinwilso said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, I love your avatar..yarn shopping!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

chicky721 said:


> Wow, again gorgeous and beautiful work.


Thanks Chicky721, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

castingstitches said:


> It is beautiful!


Yes, the pattern is beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Casper12a said:


> Beautiful!
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for looking, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

anetdeer said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it will, thanks for your kind comments!


susanmjackson said:


> Beautiful work, that color will be perfect for year round wear.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


Ladyj960 said:


> Gorgeous ???? :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Happycamper said:


> Beautiful pattern.... and you did a wonderful job. It's gorgeous :sm24:


Thanks HappyCamper, I love your avatar, looks so soothing, great place to sit and knit.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Beautiful, great job!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!,,


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!,,


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks you dkmoyer, thank you!


dkmoyer said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, beautiful pattern, thanks!


Azorean said:


> Beautiful, great job!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> A work of art!,,


You can say that again, such a work of art patterns, thank you!


----------



## Curlylass (Jan 19, 2017)

Most incredible work up of this pattern I've ever seen! I wanna do work like that someday!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks Curlylass, that is so sweet of you. If you follow the pattern, then, you will have the same results..be patient with yourself. Thanks again.


Curlylass said:


> Most incredible work up of this pattern I've ever seen! I wanna do work like that someday!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Exquisite pattern beautifully done.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful. I have tried to make a shawl and I have trouble getting started. Start with 3 add additional stitches and all that jaz I get confused. If I could get one started I think I would be alright. Guess I will have to be content and admire everybody else's. Your work is perfect. Thanks for sharing. I may check out this pattern and see if I can do this one. I hear Dee's patterns are good.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> Lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

G'maP said:


> Exquisite pattern beautifully done.


Oh yes G'maP, it is an exquisite pattern. Thank you!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, what can I say...Dee's patterns are well written and charted. I have not had any trouble with them and I guess that is why I keep making her shawls. What I have learned is that you must be patient with yourself and

also check out the video ( or YouTube) links that Dee provides us with in her patterns, they are most useful for any knitter at any level of expertise.

You can send her a PM through this website, her name is stevieland and she will respond to you as soon as she can with help and patience of a saint. I know that for a fact because I seldom ask her a bout the yarn choice that

I have made and at times she has felt that it would not be appropriate for a particular project. Anyway, good luck and please post any of her shawls that you end up making so that we can all admire your work.



Linda Haworth said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. I have tried to make a shawl and I have trouble getting started. Start with 3 add additional stitches and all that jaz I get confused. If I could get one started I think I would be alright. Guess I will have to be content and admire everybody else's. Your work is perfect. Thanks for sharing. I may check out this pattern and see if I can do this one. I hear Dee's patterns are good.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Robin Redhead said:


> Absolutely fabulous!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful shawl, lovely color


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! You do beautiful work!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Your shawl is beautiful. I absolutely love Dee's patterns and her instructions are so easy to follow.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Another beauty. I love all her patterns.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That is spectacular!!!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning! Beautiful work!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pat, your lace knitting just keeps getting more and more awesome!. This shawl is exquisite. Your stitches are so perfect and I couldnt have blocked it better myself! And I really love how your yarn choice worked with the pattern so beautifully.
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful and your needlework is something to be admired. You'll be proud wearing that.


----------



## rbstewart2 (Feb 8, 2016)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Exquisite.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gundi2 said:


> beautiful shawl, lovely color


Thanks Gundi2, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Awesome! You do beautiful work!


Thanks!! Awesome pattern!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> Your shawl is beautiful. I absolutely love Dee's patterns and her instructions are so easy to follow.


Thanks, it is always good to hear from others about her patterns. I love them!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

SeasideKnit said:


> That is spectacular!!!


Thanks SeasideKnit, love your name!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lenaki said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


gorgeous pattern turns out gorgeous results..thanks!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Finny said:


> Wow, that is stunning! Beautiful work!


Thanks!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Thanks for your kind words. My knitting gets better with everyone of your shawls, they are a joy to make a new challenge to conquer and a smile to my face.


stevieland said:


> Pat, your lace knitting just keeps getting more and more awesome!. This shawl is exquisite. Your stitches are so perfect and I couldnt have blocked it better myself! And I really love how your yarn choice worked with the pattern so beautifully.
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Beautiful and your needlework is something to be admired. You'll be proud wearing that.


Absolutely!!! I'll be wearing it myself. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

gloriam said:


> Exquisite.


Thank you yes, the pattern is exquisite!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and stunning color


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Pat, As soon as I saw the title of this post, I knew it had to be you. This is indeed an unusually beautiful pattern, and exemplifies the beautiful work you do. I didn't go to Stitches West this year, but maybe we can "hook up" there again one day. Sincerely, Kathy Von Bergen


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

vreinholde said:


> Beautiful shawl and stunning color


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Kathy, where have you been? Yes, I looked for you at Stitches West this year. Had some awesome classes and learned some interesting ways to use up some of the leftover stash I had accumulated and id another mobius class to keep me all tangled up. Thanks for your kind comments.


Irish Kathleen said:


> Pat, As soon as I saw the title of this post, I knew it had to be you. This is indeed an unusually beautiful pattern, and exemplifies the beautiful work you do. I didn't go to Stitches West this year, but maybe we can "hook up" there again one day. Sincerely, Kathy Von Bergen


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nushie01079 said:


> It's beautiful!


Thanks, how is your weather? Hope you are keeping warm and safe.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Oooooooooh!!!! Love it!


----------



## bernadetteotto (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful and inspiring


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

absolutely stunning


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Wow! Stunningly!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> So fitting that for St. Patrick's Day approaching, Dee O'Keefe again stuns us by designing this pattern whose name is inspired by the 18th century music of Irish Composer Turlough O' Carolan. In knitting this shawl I found that I especially love the middle section where I see flowers that remind me of tulips which soon should be appearing this Spring. The leaf knitted on border is just exquisite. Now that I have finished my shawl I can say that this is not a hard pattern to knit and for any advanced beginner it would be a delight as Dee's patterns are well charted and written. I used 2 skeins of Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on US 5 needles.
> 
> PS. I can see that I have misspelled the name up above...sorry for that.
> 
> Here is a link the pattern : www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carolan.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## donatelloh (Feb 12, 2017)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic job!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for the info, I will send her a Pm once I get the pattern. You are very encouraging. I have been knotting for a couple years and do go to u tube quite frequently..There is a lady here that meets at the library to help with knitting but she is one of those kind of person that thinks she knows everything and makes us all look stupid so I just search the Internet. Thanks for your help.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stunning! Love Dee's patterns. She is my favorite shawl designer!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Hey Kathy, where have you been? Yes, I looked for you at Stitches West this year. Had some awesome classes and learned some interesting ways to use up some of the leftover stash I had accumulated and id another mobius class to keep me all tangled up. Thanks for your kind comments.


Hi Pat, Yes, I sorely missed being able to go to Stitches this year. Life was just too complicated. But I do hope to attend the next one and will look forward to seeing you if at all possible. By the way, if I ever knit a shawl, I think that the one you posted today may well be the ONE. It's a beauty. I intend to archive the pattern on Ravelry. Thanks too for the link. Take care and I hope to see you again! ~ Kathy


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is beautiful! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pat, what an exquisite shawl! Is it blue or lavender? I know you love blue! The pattern is gorgeous! I am sure Dee O'Keefe is proud of your work. You always do such a beautiful job of knitting. Thanks for sharing, my friend! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

amortje said:


> beautiful!


Thanks Amortje, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cookie1955 said:


> Oooooooooh!!!! Love it!


Thanks Cookie, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

bernadetteotto said:


> Wow! Beautiful and inspiring


thanks Bernadette, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Troy said:


> absolutely stunning


Yes, the pattern is stunning. Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

KiltieLass said:


> Wow! Stunningly!


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

budasha said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thanks Budasha, thanks


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

donatelloh said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic job!


Thank you very much!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Linda Haworth said:


> Thank you for the info, I will send her a Pm once I get the pattern. You are very encouraging. I have been knotting for a couple years and do go to u tube quite frequently..There is a lady here that meets at the library to help with knitting but she is one of those kind of person that thinks she knows everything and makes us all look stupid so I just search the Internet. Thanks for your help.


Nobody knows everything...we all learn each and every day. Keep at it and with time you will be amazed at how you can conquer all patterns.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Stunning! Love Dee's patterns. She is my favorite shawl designer!


And mine as well!!! Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Irish Kathleen said:


> Hi Pat, Yes, I sorely missed being able to go to Stitches this year. Life was just too complicated. But I do hope to attend the next one and will look forward to seeing you if at all possible. By the way, if I ever knit a shawl, I think that the one you posted today may well be the ONE. It's a beauty. I intend to archive the pattern on Ravelry. Thanks too for the link. Take care and I hope to see you again! ~ Kathy


See you and enjoy making this one.


----------



## rita206 (Oct 17, 2016)

so pretty


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

T said:


> That is beautiful! Thanks for the link.


Thanks, enjoy the pattern, it is a beauty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Pat, what an exquisite shawl! Is it blue or lavender? I know you love blue! The pattern is gorgeous! I am sure Dee O'Keefe is proud of your work. You always do such a beautiful job of knitting. Thanks for sharing, my friend! ;0)


Actually it is blue but the pictures show differently but it still looks great!!


----------



## prithipals7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Fabulous!!!! Great job.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## antand3 (Dec 2, 2016)

I am in awe with the projects shown here. Absolutely beautiful. How long did this take you to complete?


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

That is really lovely. I'm not usually huge on shawls, but I love the lacy look of this. It's very airy and so well done. Beautiful job. I would wear this proudly. Also the color is perfect.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree,gorgeous.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

prithipals7 said:


> Fabulous!!!! Great job.


Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

hadley said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It took less than two weeks as I had some errands to run etc. Thanks!


antand3 said:


> I am in awe with the projects shown here. Absolutely beautiful. How long did this take you to complete?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> That is really lovely. I'm not usually huge on shawls, but I love the lacy look of this. It's very airy and so well done. Beautiful job. I would wear this proudly. Also the color is perfec
> Thanks!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I agree,gorgeous.[/
> 
> Thanks I am also in So Cal. Might run into each other while I am wearing this shawl. Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Larkster said:


> Stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

ReRe said:


> Lovely!


Yes the pattern is lovely. Thanks!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful shawl! Love Dee's patterns.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful ????


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> So fitting that for St. Patrick's Day approaching, Dee O'Keefe again stuns us by designing this pattern whose name is inspired by the 18th century music of Irish Composer Turlough O' Carolan. In knitting this shawl I found that I especially love the middle section where I see flowers that remind me of tulips which soon should be appearing this Spring. The leaf knitted on border is just exquisite. Now that I have finished my shawl I can say that this is not a hard pattern to knit and for any advanced beginner it would be a delight as Dee's patterns are well charted and written. I used 2 skeins of Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on US 5 needles.
> 
> PS. I can see that I have misspelled the name up above...sorry for that.
> 
> Here is a link the pattern : www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carolan.


Truly gorgeous.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful shawl


----------



## fetalina (Feb 17, 2017)

This is so very lovely. Just perfect for a spring day!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty and very unusual.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

janielha said:


> Beautiful shawl! Love Dee's patterns.


Thanks, many of us feel the same way you go about her patterns.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

golfmom1018 said:


> Stunning.


Thanks Golfmom1018 thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

keldebtar said:


> Beautiful ????


Thanks!


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Beautiful. Great color. It will go with everything.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Truly gorgeous.


Thanks, gorgeous pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

tweeter said:


> beautiful shawl


Thank you, beautiful pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

nmclaire said:


> Very pretty and very unusual.


Thanks, yes, Dee's patterns are pretty and unusual as well. Thanks.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

brenda95355 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thanks Brenda, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

wonderful job on beautiful pattern.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just beautiful !


----------



## Kitty24 (Jan 9, 2017)

Absolutely stunning ????


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Totally stunning. You've created a beautiful shawl to be very proud of.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Gosh I just love this and can't wait to make it. I just have to pick out some nice yarn.


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

I've downloaded the pattern from Raverly and for the month of March we can buy 2 of Dee's patterns for the price of 1 - so naturally I couldn't resist and ordered another shawl pattern. I have a lovely selection of shawl patterns now, it's really difficult to choose what to challenge myself with next.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Deb M Taylor said:


> I've downloaded the pattern from Raverly and for the month of March we can buy 2 of Dee's patterns for the price of 1 - so naturally I couldn't resist and ordered another shawl pattern. I have a lovely selection of shawl patterns now, it's really difficult to choose what to challenge myself with next.


Oh thank you I hope my reception improves to go get more of Dee's patterns....it's good to have a nice selection to pick from :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

aljellie said:


> wonderful job on beautiful pattern.


Thank you very much.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

lovey said:


> :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

pierrette said:


> Just beautiful !


Thanks!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Kitty24 said:


> Absolutely stunning ????


thank you much!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

You have certainly done Dee's pattern proud!! Stunning, beautiful work, well done to you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Deb M Taylor said:


> Totally stunning. You've created a beautiful shawl to be very proud of.


Yes indeed, I am very proud of it! Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

partridgelady said:


> Gosh I just love this and can't wait to make it. I just have to pick out some nice yarn.


Oh wow!!! How wonderful and exciting that is to go out and pick some lovely yarn for this pattern.. Please show off by posting so that we can admire. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Deb M Taylor said:


> I've downloaded the pattern from Raverly and for the month of March we can buy 2 of Dee's patterns for the price of 1 - so naturally I couldn't resist and ordered another shawl pattern. I have a lovely selection of shawl patterns now, it's really difficult to choose what to challenge myself with next.


Such a predicament!!! Yay!!!! Enjoy the extra pattern, I have the same "dilemma". Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Beautiful


Thanks Nanmel14, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh thank you I hope my reception improves to go get more of Dee's patterns....it's good to have a nice selection to pick from :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for your lovely comments. I love knitting her patterns. Thanks.


oge designs said:


> You have certainly done Dee's pattern proud!! Stunning, beautiful work, well done to you


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Munchn said:


> It is stunning!


Thank you, yes the pattern is quite stunning, thanks!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> So fitting that for St. Patrick's Day approaching, Dee O'Keefe again stuns us by designing this pattern whose name is inspired by the 18th century music of Irish Composer Turlough O' Carolan. In knitting this shawl I found that I especially love the middle section where I see flowers that remind me of tulips which soon should be appearing this Spring. The leaf knitted on border is just exquisite. Now that I have finished my shawl I can say that this is not a hard pattern to knit and for any advanced beginner it would be a delight as Dee's patterns are well charted and written. I used 2 skeins of Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk on US 5 needles.
> 
> PS. I can see that I have misspelled the name up above...sorry for that.
> 
> Here is a link the pattern : www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carolan.


Your knitting and Dee's patterns are a perfect combination - lovely!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I consider myself an advanced beginner, getting to intermediate, but I wouldn't tackle that one. Its gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Wow! Beautiful.


Thank you very much!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

messymissy said:


> Beautiful


Thanks Messymissy, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Your knitting and Dee's patterns are a perfect combination - lovely!


Thanks for the kind words. Love Dee's patterns!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> I consider myself an advanced beginner, getting to intermediate, but I wouldn't tackle that one. Its gorgeous!


Yes you can, if you can knit, purl, yarn over, knit 2 together etc., yes you can. Thanks!!!


----------



## Iris5 (Feb 19, 2016)

Beautiful knitting of a beautiful pattern. Stand proudly when wearing this!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Iris5 said:


> Beautiful knitting of a beautiful pattern. Stand proudly when wearing this!


Thank you, I shall stand proudly!!!! Thanks


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> I consider myself an advanced beginner, getting to intermediate, but I wouldn't tackle that one. Its gorgeous!


You should tackle it, Susan Marie. Dee's patterns are so well written it is fun to learn new things. Go for it!


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Just bee-u-tiful! Wear it in good health.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's really beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful, love the border!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. A masterpiece!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

You did a beautiful job on this and it is perfect for wearing here in S California's mild weather. Glad you mentioned it is relatively easy to knit!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

EqLady said:


> You should tackle it, Susan Marie. Dee's patterns are so well written it is fun to learn new things. Go for it!


Amen!! Well said!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

lindamarcella said:


> Just bee-u-tiful! Wear it in good health.


Thank you, I shall do that!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> It's really beautiful!


Yes, it is a beautiful pattern. Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Jbenn said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ann745 said:


> Beautiful. A masterpiece!


Why, thank you!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

tracey511 said:


> ????????????


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: Back at you!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful and stunning!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

You knit that beautifully


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Revan said:


> Beautiful and stunning!


Thank you Revan, thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> You knit that beautifully


Thanks for your kind words, thank you.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

How very fabulous! Beautiful work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

riggy said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

raindancer said:


> How very fabulous! Beautiful work!


Thanks for that!!!! Love your colorful sheep.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Such beautiful knitting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Reyna said:


> Such beautiful knitting!


Thank you, such beautiful pattern. Thanks!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning! Love Dee's patterns!


----------



## bargosal (Dec 29, 2016)

Such a beautiful shawl dedicated to a wonderful Irish musician. How better to celebrate St Patrick's Day? Maybe a wee dram of Irish Whiskey too!


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

It's a beauty


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

KnittingNut said:


> Stunning! Love Dee's patterns!


thanks!! Maybe sometime we can meet as I live in Orange County, north of you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

bargosal said:


> Such a beautiful shawl dedicated to a wonderful Irish musician. How better to celebrate St Patrick's Day? Maybe a wee dram of Irish Whiskey too!


Sounds good to me!!! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

mamamia said:


> It's a beauty


Yes, the pattern is a beauty!!! We live not too far from each other. Thanks!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Breathtaking.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!! So sweet of you!


Rosie's mom said:


> Breathtaking.


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Do you shop at the Knitting Tree on Manchester?


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Your knitting is impecable. Beautifully done


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Enjoyed seeing your beautiful shawl. A Pefect Storm....where a great pattern and awesome knitting comes together.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you very much!!


patmiel said:


> Enjoyed seeing your beautiful shawl. A Pefect Storm....where a great pattern and awesome knitting comes together.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

What a lovely shawl.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------

